# Madeline Smith...



## Pyan (Nov 1, 2009)

For those of a certain age, an short interview with Maddie Smith, creator of a million impure thoughts and lifelong interest in *Hammer Horror*...









_Hammer Glamour _definitely goes on *my* Christmas list... 

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Actress recalls glamour of Hammer


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ah the glamourous Hammer Horror of the late 60s and 70's


----------

